# Best Refugium Plants



## rob 69 (Sep 11, 2004)

What is the best Refugium plant to use to reduce nitrates? :icon_conf


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Actually a water change is the best way to reduce nitrAtes..


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Most stem plants make decent to great plants for the refugium. While they're great as nitrate sinks, you'll also be dosing very often, which makes this route a double-edge sword. Easier to do those regular water changes (nitrates aren't usually high in a planted tank once it's established).

If you're still inclined to give it a shot, hornwort, wisteria, ambulia, duckweed, and riccia comes to mind.


----------



## rob 69 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Ya*

Well This tank that i am going to Make the refugium for is a none planted 150 Gallon africain cichlid tank. Dose duck weed need lots of light?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Not really, that stuff is really easy to grow and in time will cover the surface of the tank. Just make sure that none of it gets back into the main tank, otherwise, you'll end up with some in there as well.

Some of your African cichlids (mbunas, tropheus sp.) might eat it also, so it might not be a bad idea. Just don't let it get out of hand.


----------



## rob 69 (Sep 11, 2004)

*so*

So do you guys think it is a good idea to make one for my tank ? I do my whater changes just want a liittlie more help with the nitrates. Because you know how african guys are lots of OVER STOCKING.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Funny how I was talking to another guy at the fish store about this earlier today. He was thinking of plumbing a refugium into his 240G African cichlid tank...

I think that it's just easier to do those water changes, or you can even add plants to the tank itself (try java ferns and anubias first). Oh, and I do know how African cichlid keepers overstock their tanks to keep aggression down...


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually an African tank is one of the few places in FW where I think a refugium really makes sense. Those guys can be nitrate producers! And if they guy has a 240 gallon tank it would not be hard to put in a good sized refugium in the stand and load it with fast growers.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I agree that a refugium is a perfect match for any African Cichlid tank. I had a 55g Mbuna tank in which I had a hard time keeping NO3 levels below 40-60ppm without doing water changes more than once a week. I tried a few plants in the tank but the Mbuna would eat them before they had a chance to grow. Duckweed probably wouldn't even last very long. 
Duckweed would be perfect in a shallow refugium, or a stem plant like Anachris for a deeper refugium with more light.


----------



## Hygro-Junkie (Mar 12, 2003)

Im not familiar w/ african cichlid water params but arent the ph levels higher than a planted tank? I assume the refugium would be a low-tech, no co2, low light to keep the ph at least in the 7's?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually the pH in the refugium will be the same as the tank since they share a water supply. One would have to pick the plants carefully but it could be done in the 2-2.5 wpg range.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

How about Ceratopteris pteroides?
Grows very fast, needs a lot of nitrates, no CO2 needed: it floates!
Ed


----------



## rob 69 (Sep 11, 2004)

I have been out of the hobby for a few years. But now i am back and want to do this refugium idea on my new african cichlid tank. So anymore input on what would be a good plant for it?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Ibn said:


> hornwort, wisteria, ambulia, duckweed, and riccia comes to mind.


Plus Hygrophila sp., Najas sp., Pistia...

If the refugium won't be on display and you don't want to "fully" plant it with substrate and all, I'd probably just stuff it with Najas guadalupensis and call it a day. That stuff will branch out to fill every nook and cranny in the tank and be happy!

Welcome back to the hobby!!


----------



## rob 69 (Sep 11, 2004)

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Peace lilies (_Spathuphyllum_ sp.) would be a real good choice if you could set up an emersed system. So would certain _Echinodorus_ and there are also many options among stem plants. _Bacopa_ is an especially good choice as a fast-growing emersed stem.

Remember that a refugium will only work as a water purifier if you routinely trim and discard portions of the plant material to encourage new growth and export nutrients & toxins from the system.


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

Hydrophyte is a wise one.

By the way, a refugium can become a planted nano if you wish, with a bit of nice stems and moss and a couple shrimp, just like in salt water tanks.

I tried the idea, but all I could grow was java fern and 'string' moss...(and diatoms!) due to my relatively worthless light.

Also, it tended to accumulate mulm in there on the moss. It is difficult to siphon it out if it is under the main tank. My python barely fit into the separate sections of my sump. This is even when I had the filter media in front of my refugium.


----------



## scales (Dec 31, 2008)

vallisneria, java fern, java moss, pygmy chain sword, dwarf sag., and really any low light fast grower.....im in the process of making a refugium for my 150 south african tank....
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/98978-80gal-diy-refugium.html
tell me what you think


----------

